#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Chida Bruidsmode verhuurt prachtige trouwjurken voor een mooi prijsje

## Chida Bruidsmode

Salaam meiden,

Ik verhuur prachtige trouwjurken.
Deze twee heb ik net binnen

trouwjurk.png | Afbeelding Uploaden - Makkelijk afbeeldingen uploaden!

trouwjurk mouw.JPG | Afbeelding Uploaden - Makkelijk afbeeldingen uploaden!
Deze trouwjurk heeft een sleep van 5 meter.

De verhuurprijs van deze twee trouwjurken zijn 250 euro inclusief hoepel, sluier, sieraden en kroon en eventueel een bontjasje.

Kijk op mijn website Chida-Bruidsmode - www.chida-bruidsmode.nl naar andere trouwjurken die ik verhuur. De verhuurprijs ligt tussen de 200 en 250 euro.

En ontvang een leuke cadeau bij het huren van een jurk.

MVG
Chida Bruidsmode

----------

